# New dentures..new color



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2016)

I am in the process of having a new set of dentures. made.   I was never really happy with the set I had made 3 years ago.. For one thing, the teeth were set too high, so that when I smile, only half of the teeth show.. some pictures I have look like I don't even have teeth.. I have to smile really big.. and that looks silly..   Also, my previous dentist refused to give me the option of picking the color..  She just wouldn't let me... saying that she knew better and I should "trust her"..   Well I did and I was never happy with the shade.  I have A-1 which is second to the lightest natural shade of B-1..   So yesterday, with the help of my new dentist as well as several dental technicians, I choose O3O.. which is one of the new bleached shades.. I didn't want "toilet bowl white" but these are just bright enough to give me the smile I was always wished I had..   Cripes.. when you pay that much money for a product you should be able to get what you want.


----------



## Bobbi (Dec 31, 2016)

The color you picked looks good.  I have to do the same thing.  I'm not looking forward to it.  Although I worked for dentists for 6 years I don't like them.  The cost is rediculous


----------



## oldman (Jan 9, 2017)

My friend  had new dentures put in just before Christmas. We met at another friend's home in Virginia at a Christmas party and he asked me if I noticed anything new about him. I told him that other than those pearly whites, no, nothing else. He took that as a compliment, but it was supposed to be a bit of an insult. For a man 66 years old, I think his teeth are too white. By the end of the evening, his teeth was a topic of discussion, so he asked for a vote. All but two out of the maybe 30 people in the house voted for too white. One person that I did not know asked him if he was going into show business. He told us that he got the whitest that was available. They really did not look natural.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's the finished product..  I'm very pleased.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 14, 2017)

QuickSilver said:


> Here's the finished product..  I'm very pleased.
> 
> View attachment 34889




Looks perfect!

I finally have paid enough into my dental insurance to go get myself fixed. I am wondering whether I should get dentures or implants? Either would be covered now, but my selection of dentists is quite small due to where I live and the insurance. So I wonder what is involved in getting implants? I am scared of anesthesia since I (an asthmatic) had a bad issue with it and breathing in the past..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2017)

dog lover said:


> Looks perfect!
> 
> I finally have paid enough into my dental insurance to go get myself fixed. I am wondering whether I should get dentures or implants? Either would be covered now, but my selection of dentists is quite small due to where I live and the insurance. So I wonder what is involved in getting implants? I am scared of anesthesia since I (an asthmatic) had a bad issue with it and breathing in the past..



There's something called "All ON FOUR"....  Its four permanet screws placed on top.. and four on the bottom.. and full dentures are anchord on them.. The dentures cannot be removed..   IT is ungodly expensive... $40,000 or $50,000.  Insurance generally does not pay for implants.

THEN... you could go with a full upper plate..  no implants.. and two screws on the bottom The cost quoted to me was $11,500.00.    Both plates removed at night for cleaning and allow your gums to breathe..  

  Keep in mind that the upper plate generally stays in easily and does not cause the trouble the lower plate does.  Makes sense as the upper jaw does not move.. but the lower does. 

When I had dental insurance.. they only covered $1500 a year for dentures... So if you could schedule them at the end of the year and bill some in December and then the balance in January... I've done that in the past.    The dentures you see in the picture cost $4,000.00 

Personally, I hate the thought of screws going into my jawbone and even if money were not a option, would prefer removable dentures... Your dentist can add the screws at a later time if you have problems with keeping your lower plate in.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 14, 2017)

I haven't actually verified this at the dentists yet, but I have dental through the military, and while the insurance is rather expensive and you need to pay into it for a long time before you become eligible for everything, I should be eligible by now for any type of procedure I choose, including implants. My co-pay should be negligible in any case. So it's not so much the money that concerns me, it's the procedure itself.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2017)

dog lover said:


> I haven't actually verified this at the dentists yet, but I have dental through the military, and while the insurance is rather expensive and you need to pay into it for a long time before you become eligible for everything, I should be eligible by now for any type of procedure I choose, including implants. My co-pay should be negligible in any case. So it's not so much the money that concerns me, it's the procedure itself.



I certainly hope for your sake that is true..  Be sure to check first before though.. Never knew ANY insurance that would foot the entire $50,000 bill for teeth.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 14, 2017)

Link to implant facts:  https://www.perio.org/consumer/dental-implants

My husband has endosteal implants (3 posts on top, two on the bottom) that support full dentures.  The cost was nowhere near $50,000.  More in the $15,000 neighborhood.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 15, 2017)

*Cost of four on four implants*

The price may vary for each country or region, and normally it is divided in two phases. The usual price in the United States is described below:


The surgical component of removing any compromised remaining teeth, and placing the four dental implants may cost between $12,000 and $15,000 per jaw
The restorative component involving the connection of the teeth may cost between $7,000 and $10,000 per jaw, dependent on the materials used and the type of teeth (porcelain or acrylic).
There are usually additional costs such as the cost of anesthesia as the dental implants are typically placed under IV sedation.
The total price (if both upper jaw and lower jaw are considered) could possibly reach US$57,000. Clinics with suitable facilities, which are able to offer the entire treatment in the one place, and who do these procedures regularly, are typically the most cost-effective.
In Europe, price for All-on-four is much lower than in the United States.


*All-on-4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2017)

My extractions and upper and lowers (no implants, some sedation surgery) cost $8500.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks, and thanks for the link. Turns out I am not a good candidate anyway because of my sinuses, they would need additional surgery to make room for the upper implant. As is, my sinus is too small anyway and may actually need surgery eventually just for itself. This would then interfere with the implant. Plus, probably the insurance will NOT pay for it the way I thought. Especially not if you throw in sinus surgery and all the pulling of compromised teeth - I have been losing the fillings I got as a child one by one over the years. Also, I don't fancy running around without any teeth for weeks (or months if there is sinus work) while bone is forming. It makes little sense at my age.

So, dentures it is. Thanks for letting me bounce this around here. Dentures just make a lot more sense for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 15, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> My extractions and upper and lowers (no implants, some sedation surgery) cost $8500.



I've had two sets of dentures... The first involved tooth extraction, bone remodeling.. and 4 plates.. Two temporary and two permanent several months later.. no implants..  The cost was close to $10,000..  We started the process in October of one year, and finished it in March the following year.  My insurance paid a grand total of $2,000.  That was the Delta Dental high end PPO plan.  

This time my dentures were $2,000 per plate.. so $4,000...   I asked the dentist for a quote for just two implants on the bottom.. to anchor in the lower plate..  cost... $11,500.00.   So $50,000+  for the All on Four..  which is a total of eight implant.. with a two temporary and two permanent plates.. is IMO quite believable.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 15, 2017)

Hmmm, maybe I prefer living with my ruins. They are not visible, so it's just me and my personal comfort here.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 15, 2017)

dog lover said:


> Hmmm, maybe I prefer living with my ruins. They are not visible, so it's just me and my personal comfort here.



Don't do that..  I just read that poor dentation is a leading cause of ill health in Seniors.. It can affect your heart, digestion and multiple things..  Get them fixed..   You don't have to go with the full Cadillac..   Do what I did... settle for a nice looking and useful jeep.


----------

